# تجول/ تجوال



## Haroon

أهلاً

ما الصواب في استعمال لفظ *تجول/ تجوال* سواء في العبارة الشهيرة (حظر التجول/ حظر التجوال) أو في عبارة شركات الهواتف المحمولة ( خدمة التجول/ التجوال)؟
جزيل الشكر .

_ملحوظة: خالص الشكر لأعضاء المنتدى الكرام الذين راسلوني/ راسلوا الأعضاء من مصر خلال اليومين الماضيين، وياليت أحد يخبرني ما إن كان هناك منتدى مخصص ( مثل منتدى توجيه التهنئات ) يصلح لنشر هذه الملحوظة لاحقًا؟_


----------



## rayloom

أظن أن استعمال الكلمتين صحيح بناء على معانيهما الحالية.
إذا أردنا أن ندقق في وزني الكلمتين، فـ "تجوال" على وزن تفعال، وهو وزن يفيد "بناء موضوع للكثرة" وفقا لسيبويه.
فتكون تجوال بمعنى كثرة التجول إن صح التعبير.
على هذا يكون "حظر التجول" أصح من "حظر التجوال"، و"خدمة التجوال" أصح من "خدمة التجول"!


----------



## cherine

شكرًا للمعلومة! أنا تضايقني كلمة تجوال، لكن أظن أن ذلك لعدم اعتيادي سماعها، فقد كنا دائمًا نسمع أو نقرأ عن حظر *التجول*، والآن صار الجميع يقولون تجوال!

ما علينا.
بالنسبة لملحوظتك يا هارون، انظر هنا.


----------

